# How to respond from my Ass-Slapping wife



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So in short here's my story..some of you may already know it, but lately I've been getting alot of slaps or ass pinches from my wife.so I'm wondering how to react..

Me and my wife have been married three years, I'm her first(sexually) and she's my first..I'm always as horny as a rabbit she's pretty much the opposite..I initiate sex 99 percent of the time, the few times she does is usually a day or two after I've asked her about why she doesn't initiate more often..

So how do I react when my wife slaps my ass..is she just doing this for fun? In the past I have sometimes responded but it's just me at that point to continue, she will not initiate any further..ever..so I get it, she's not the initiating type..but..if she's horny enough to slap my ass all the time (2-3 times a day) then why isn't she interested in initiating any more?

Thanks for any responses..just trying to figure out this puzzle that is called "marriage"


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Interesting...

She might be really into slapping you OR...

She may be trying to provoke you into slapping her. Have you tried giving her a friendly slap back?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Im with MT! Perhaps slap her ass back)) Me likey... maybe Ill go slap my husbands ass when he gets home... what a fine ass he has!

That MAY be her way of initiating... the fact that keeps doing it tells me that she is waiting for you to do it back. You will never know until you try. Let us know how it goes


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

She's got a great ass and I do slap it from time to time..I'm definitely an ass man..
Thing is I do slap her ass back sometimes, but it's the same..I'm always left wondering what's next..like if I want sex from that point on I gotta do ALL the work..I dont mind initiating and taking control, showing her who's in control etc...it's just it's ALWAYS only me doing any of the work when it comes to sex..unless I ask her to do more..so that's why I'm a little confused with all the ass slapping that's been going on lately


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I dunno, everyone is different. I know my wife will do things like that but most times she's being playful and just having fun. You need to learn to read her signs when she's playing or if she's horny. Like with my wife when she's horny she will get a bit pink in the cheeks, her tone of voice will drop and she will stare at me a lot. She will also get grabby and she will tend to start giggling. If I don't have most of those signs, that tells me she's just being playful.

It's something you will learn to do with time, I know it took me about 6 years to really begin to have an understanding of my wifes body language.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marriedguy said:


> She's got a great ass and I do slap it from time to time..I'm definitely an ass man..
> Thing is I do slap her ass back sometimes, but it's the same..I'm always left wondering what's next..
> 
> .
> ...


First of all... let me tell you something. You are one of the lucky ones who is going to succeed. Let me tell you why....

You have come onto this forum and asked lots of questions. Hopefully you have read lots of other people's threads too. What you will find time and again is that few situations are unique. So you have stumbled onto a huge resource - and no I don't have shares in it.

So going back to your wife... you are about to experience a huge explosion in your sex life. You don't need to do very much except be alert.

Women are not like men. They give signs. You see, the simple fact is that most of them are just too embarrassed to spit out what they really want. But they do WANT. The other reason they give signs and speak in code is that they only respect men that can telepathically read their mind!

By slapping your ass, your wife IS initiating *something*. But the mystery is what... 

Well I'd love to tell you the answer to that, but it's simply not possible. However, I can give you the tools to find out for yourself.... A guy on another forum taught me a way of getting to the bottom of these things.

There are two techniques.
One he called *SONAR*. For this, you simply try things or make suggestions at random, and see what effect you get. If it does not work, you don't grumble, you just make a mental note to try something else, or maybe try it again. Never give up until you have tried something at least 5 times at different times of the "month" - ovulation time is best! 

To make this really work well, there is a little twist: make a suggestion, and then have an excuse to walk out the door and be gone for the rest of the day. My friend told me how he first discovered this... He was horny one morning and said to his wife, "you've been a very naughty girl, and when I come home he's going to spank you very hard". He then went to work.

To his surprise, when he came home his wife was dripping wet, and in a total mess. It turned out she had been fantasising all day about what he was going to do.

By making the suggestion, and leaving the house immediately - his last words rang in her head, but it was her own thoughts that fleshed out the fantasy. She made it her own. Imagine if you could speak to someone in her own inner language... well he pulled that off.

So, going back to your wife and her ass slapping, you need to be on a mission, dude. And the mission is to find out what she is trying to tell you with the slapping. But don't let it show. Pretend you're dumb. Nevertheless, you need to experiment.

Slap her ass, and see what she does. If she likes it, do it for longer. Bend her over, be assertive. On the other hand it may be that she likes spanking you in which case you should bend over and yield to her. Moan and act like you are loving it. Pull your pants down to assist her. However, I doubt it is this way round. It's much more likely she is slapping you to make you slap her. All the time, you are gathering information. Don't get lost in the experience. Make little tweaks to your technique over time and see where she leads you. It's a game to her. Every time you successfully follow up a clue she will throw out a fresh one. Soon you will be getting up to stuff you never dreamed of.

But make no mistake. By slapping your ass, she IS initiating. 

Learn to look for clues. 24/7


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I would agree with Mark Twain - she is initiating something.

This isn't normal day to day non-verbal communication unless you and your wife are Phila. Eagles defensive linemen and lining up for a blitz on a 3rd and 15 situation against Dallas.

Then it may be just a communication of "Nice tackle last play - let's sack Tony Romo this time."


----------

